# Need cabinet for 12-13k



## rock2702 (Dec 7, 2012)

Suggest me the best cabinet at this price point.Cable management,airflow,build quality,looks should be top notch.Can't extend my budget beyond 13k.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 7, 2012)

Check out Cooler Master Stryker Full tower or HAF X

Cooler Master Stryker Full Tower Cabinet | Cabinet | Flipkart.com

COOLER MASTER CABINET HAF X

Check out NZXT Phantom 820 as well...
Buy NZXT Phantom 820 Cabinet White Black in Mumbai India


For pure airflow purpose check out Silverstone raven RV03 the best cabinet for Air Cooling. Go for it only if you don't plan on water cooling.
Silverstone SST-RV03B-W Cabinet


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion.Nzxt 820 is beyond my budget.

CM storm stryker vs storm trooper vs nzxt switch 810 gunmetal edition vs bitfenix colossus vs Haf x,which one is the best?


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 7, 2012)

My vote goes to haf x or stryker/trooper. Best overall.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 7, 2012)

So,it's between haf x and storm Stryker,haf x is costing me 14k,while 12k for the Stryker.Will I miss anything if I go for Stryker over haf x?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 7, 2012)

If I were you, I would go for the Phantom 820.............. Just an amazing piece......... but overpriced


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 7, 2012)

What does phantom 820 have over the Stryker,it costs around 4k more?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 7, 2012)

Not over stryker but in general I like these features...
1. Inbuilt Fan controller
2. Multicolour Leds look awesome
3. Dust filters everywhere
4. Good temps
5. Looks awesome(depends on how one looks at it)


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 7, 2012)

This time around NZXT got it right but except the price. If I go all the way to Rs 16K I rather be wise save some more (Rs 3000) and go the whole hog and get the CM Cosmos II !.

On a side note the 820 dosnt look like a mean looking cabinet rather looks like a sissy docile spaniel!


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 8, 2012)

CM Storm stryker is really a good cabinet.... here is a review by our fellow TDF member quad_core -

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/163204-my-cooler-master-storm-stryker-unboxing-mini-review.html


----------



## debarshi (Dec 8, 2012)

> This time around NZXT got it right but except the price. If I go all the way to Rs 16K I rather be wise save some more (Rs 3000) and go the whole hog and get the CM Cosmos II !.
> 
> On a side note the 820 dosnt look like a mean looking cabinet rather looks like a sissy docile spaniel!



Right............ Even if I happen to like them, my sis would definitely kill me if I got a HAF series.......... 

The price is the only hurdle, the bracket it aims for, sales will be low............


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have zeroed in on cm storm stryker.
Is it a good decision?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep, it fits your budget perfectly and it looks good to you............. So go for it
There is not really a whole lot to complain about this case


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 8, 2012)

The only gripe i have about stryker is that i cant keep something on the top surface as it isn't flat.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 8, 2012)

That goes for Phantom 820 as well, but practically speaking, how often or what do you keep on the cabinet except for a pendrive or a cd...

Did you have a look at Switch 810.............. Its gr8


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't worry. with the stryker you will get a small secret drawer to keep small things. 
If you want to/can go for phantom 820, you are better of with 800d.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 8, 2012)

CM stryker looks cool man go for it eyes closed if you like it.every cabinet out there has its own pros and cons.so in the end it just which cabby you like thats it.so if you like stryker go for it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 8, 2012)

stryker (only if u can find it a little cheap) !!
see
CM Storm Stryker
Cooler Master HAF X Chassis


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 8, 2012)

Switch 810 is good,but its has plain jane looks.Cooler master storm stryker is indeed sexy cabinet,plus that side window is a plus point.Stryker is considered by the reviewers as the best cm cabinet till date.If i had the cash to go for obsidian 800d,then i would have added 2k more and got cosmos 2,but i dont need an ultra tower.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 8, 2012)

suggested above if u wanna get stryker its just 11k !!


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 8, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> suggested above if u wanna get stryker its just 11k !!



Thanks,m buying cm storm stryker from md computers,total cost including shipping is coming to 12k.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 8, 2012)

^^ Gr8 buy... do post pics of your rig afterwards... take care of cable management


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 8, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ Gr8 buy... do post pics of your rig afterwards... take care of cable management



Sure  When i get the cabinet help me with cable management and proper airflow.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 8, 2012)

Best of luck man!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 8, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Right............ Even if I happen to like them, my sis would definitely kill me if I got a HAF series..........
> 
> The price is the only hurdle, the bracket it aims for, sales will be low............




I wish they had priced it at *edit :*Rs 12000. I like the gunmetal one and cooling is next to none,excellent. Wish they had made it look a bit Evil!



rock2702 said:


> Thanks,m buying cm storm stryker from md computers,total cost including shipping is coming to 12k.



Good decision.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 9, 2012)

CM Stryker for that price all the way.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 9, 2012)

Great choice. I also own CM stryker . I bought it in Sept . @ 11k  , the price seems to have reduced .  You cannot go wrong by buying this cabinet ! congrats .


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 9, 2012)

@quad_core - I had referenced your pics of stryker and mini review to OP in one of the replies 

Tell me one thing... is that white color still holding up? I mean only worry I had about stryker was that the while color may loose its vibrance or turn yellowish... I'm having a Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000 which has white back... but sadly it has now turned slightly yellowish after 2 years of usage.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 9, 2012)

I m coming on the back of 2 black cabinets,so white would be a good change.I too have a samsung p1000 which I have been using for almost 2 years now,but it is still white.

I want to know that is the cabinet too big to carry around or manage?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 9, 2012)

yep its huge and heavy too but it has a carry handel which may prove to be HANDY  !!!


----------



## quad_core (Dec 10, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> @quad_core - I had referenced your pics of stryker and mini review to OP in one of the replies
> 
> Tell me one thing... is that white color still holding up? I mean only worry I had about stryker was that the while color may loose its vibrance or turn yellowish... I'm having a Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000 which has white back... but sadly it has now turned slightly yellowish after 2 years of usage.





rock2702 said:


> I m coming on the back of 2 black cabinets,so white would be a good change.I too have a samsung p1000 which I have been using for almost 2 years now,but it is still white.
> 
> I want to know that is the cabinet too big to carry around or manage?





mandarpalshikar : ya, i saw  your post referencing to my review. Yes, the white color is holding up pretty nicely .The color / paint quality used is of high quality , like the one on our refrigerators / Washing machines. So I guess there should be no issues of fading on metal atleast. But the top is made of plastic, so due to heat , the top panel "may" turn a bit yellowish after some years, dont know though , just a guess.


@rock2702  : Yes. The cabinet is very big, and is too heavy. Even when there are no other parts inside (mobo/grafix card cpu, drives , etc) the cabinet is quite heavy. After assembling, the cabinet becomes even heavier. Forget about moving the cabinet from one room to another after assembling the PC.  I used to hook up the same PC when I had CM Elite 430 cabby to my LED TV in my living room, and then keep the system back in my bed room . It was so light. but now, I cannot even dream of doing that  so due to the sheer weight of the cabinet. But yes, you get a strong handle to lift the cabinet which is firmly riveted to the metal body of chassis .So if at all you plan to move the chassis, you can.

Thanks


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 10, 2012)

Unfortunately md had only piece of stryker which was broken and for arranging another piece,it will take them around 10 days.Called up vedant,they have window version of trooper available.Should i w8 for stryker or get windowed trooper?


----------



## quad_core (Dec 10, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Unfortunately md had only piece of stryker which was broken and for arranging another piece,it will take them around 10 days.Called up vedant,they have window version of trooper available.Should i w8 for stryker or get windowed trooper?



Its totally up to you , mate .Both are the same. The difference is just in colors. I was bored with black cabinets hence bought stryker, and this Sryker looks much better than Trooper due to the white color, and white LED fans . Even the  inside fans are white in color to match the color of chassis. Stryker simply stands out of the crowd. I would have gone for Stryker any day, and I went for it


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you all. 

Mods plz close the thread.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 10, 2012)

Do post the pics after you get one........ BTW which one are you getting anyway?


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dude i want a black/white cabby,bored of pure black ones,as stryker was not available anywhere,i went ahead and ordered corsair 500r black and white cabinet,with the money saved i purchased 3 items from flipkart.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 10, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Dude i want a black/white cabby,bored of pure black ones,as stryker was not available anywhere,i went ahead and ordered corsair 500r black and white cabinet,with the money saved i purchased 3 items from flipkart.



 Congrats  !Do post pics of your new cabby ! For how much did  you get 500r ?


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sure  I got it for 6.5k.


----------

